# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  علم العقـــــاب ..... (طلاب  الفرقة الأولى)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بكم طلابي الأعزاء 

تناولنا في المحاضرة الأولى تقسيم مادتنا علم  العقاب إلى موضوعين رئيسين هما :

أولاً: رد الفعل الاجتماعي المتمثل في  الجزاء الجنائي  (العقوبة والتدابير الاحترازية)

ثانياً: التنفيذ العقابي داخل المؤسسات العقابية وخارجها

ثم 


تناولنا العناصر التالية  كمقدمة :

1- تعريف علم العقاب ......." رد الفعل الاجتماعي تجاه المجرم من حيث بيان أغراضه وأفضل وسائل المعاملة العقابية الكفيلة بتحقيقها"

2- خصائص علم العقاب ..... تتمثل في خاصتين: الخاصية الأولى - الطابع القانوني ، الخاصية الثانية - الطابع التجريبي

3- علاقة علم العقاب بالعلوم الجنائية الأخرى ( علم الإجرام ، قانون العقوبات ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية)


وبدأنا بموضوعنا الأول : الجزاء الجنائي 

تناولنا (أ): العقوبة

حيث بدأنا بتعريف العقوبة بأنها " الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع ويوقعه القاضي من خلال إجراءات محددة على من يثبت ارتكابه الجريمة"

ثم تناولنا خصائص العقوبة والتي تتمثل في التالي:

1- الشرعية (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون)

2- القضائية (توقيع العقوبة منوط بالسلطة القضائية)

3- الشخصية (العقوبة توقع على من ثبت مسئوليته عن الجريمة)

4- المساواة ( تخضع العقوبة لمبدأ مساواة المواطنين أمام القانون)

----------


## sweeeza

ممكن اعرف الكتاب (علم العقاب) هينزل امتى ولا هما كتاب واحد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> ممكن اعرف الكتاب (علم العقاب) هينزل امتى ولا هما كتاب واحد


الكتاب الخاص بعلم العقاب هو  كتاب مستقل عن كتاب علم الإجرام وسيكون في الكلية في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله 

ويمكن لطلاب الفرقة الأولى متابعة محاضرات علم العقاب على المنتدى من خلال الملخص الذي أقوم بوضعه هنا 

لحين الانتهاء من طباعة الكتاب 

تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

استكملنا الحديث عن خصائص العقوبة كنظام اجتماعي والمقصود بها أن العقوبة ...." إيلام مقصود يوقع من أجل الجريمة ويتناسب معها"

 وتتمثل هذه الخصائص فيما يلي :

1- الإيلام جوهر العقوبة 

2- أن يكون الإيلام مقصوداً

3- علاقة الإيلام بالجريمة 

4- الهدف النفعي للإيلام

ثم تناولنا الحديث عن أنواع العقوبات والتي تنقسم إلى 

أولاً: التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانوني  .....ويمكن تقسيم العقوبات (أ) وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة إلى ( جنــايات + جنح + مخالفات)
وأيضا يمكن تقسيمها (ب) من حيث أهميتها وكيفية توقيعها ( عقوبات أصلية + عقوبات ثانوية التي تتمثل في العقوبات التكميلية والتبعية)

ثانياً: التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة إلى خمسة أنواع هي :

1- العقوبات البدنية .......مثال عقوبة الجلد 

2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية.........مثال السجن والحبس والعقوبات المقيدة للحرية .....مثال مراقبة الشرطة 

3- العقوبات المالية .......... مثال الغرامة 

4- العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق .........مثال الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية

5- العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني .........مثال الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة 

أسئلة على المحاضرة :

- ما الفرق بين الجنايات والجنح ؟
- ما الفرق بين السجن والحبس ؟
- قارن بين السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد؟
-  قارن بين الغرامة والمصادرة ؟

----------


## sweeeza

شكرا   يادكتوره

----------


## رحمه محمد علاء صلاح

السؤال الى حضرتك طرحتيه فى المحاضره
ده هنحله  هنا ولا منسلمه فى الكليه

----------


## norhansabray

قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحا وجه الشبة و وجهالاختلاف بين كل منهما ؟
                                           (اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابير)
1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوصتشريعية 
2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة  القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
                                            (اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير )     
1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
2-  يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبةعن التدابير 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقفتنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
4-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
5- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
 -فالاولى جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
 -اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما

----------


## rania alam

العقوبات 
تعريف
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
 وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
 الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. 
د- صفة القضائية:
 القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
 فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات : 
 تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
 حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
 - الإعدام,
 - السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
 - الإقامة الإجبارية,
 - التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
 1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه 
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
 1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية: 
 حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
 وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
 1- الحجر القانوني,
 2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
 3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
 4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
 5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
 6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
 7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
 القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- موت المحكوم عليه,
 2- العفو الشامل,
 3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
 4- العفو ,
 5- التقادم,
 6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
 7- الإفراج الشرطي,
 8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح. 
2/ التدابير الوقائية: 
 تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: 
 حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- الإقصاء,
 2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
 3- المنع من الإقامة,
 4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
 5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
 6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
 7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
 8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
 9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. 
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
 1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
  2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة                                                                                                                                                                       ومن هنا يتضح لنا انا اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابر هى 
1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوص تشريعية 
2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
(اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير ) 
1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
2- يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبةعن التدابير 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقفتنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
4-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
5- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما 
ومن هنا قمنا بشرح وافى لاوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين العقوبه والتدابير

----------


## shosho shaban

[QUOTE=norhansabray;28260]قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحا وجه الشبة و وجهالاختلاف بين كل منهما ؟                                            (اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابير) 1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوصتشريعية  2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين  3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة  القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها  4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية                                             (اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير )      1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه [SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]2-  يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم و

----------


## shosho shaban

الطالبة شهداء شعبان ابو المعاطي - الفرقة الاولى
[SIZE=4]العقوبات
*تعريف*
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
2/ التدابير الوقائية:
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة [/SIZE]

----------


## Ahmad Nasser

الطالب احمد ناصر ابراهيم محمد شلبي - الفرقة الاولى
العقوبات
*تعريف*
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- *صفة الشرعية*:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. 
ب- *صفة الشخصية*:وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- *صفة المساواة*:الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.
د- *صفة القضائية*:القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
*أ- العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:*حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. 
*ب- العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:*حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه
*ج- العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية:* حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
*التدابير الوقائية:*
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## مكتب الدولى

اللطالبه اسراء نظمى السيد 
الفرقه الاولى انتظام
العقوبات
*تعريف*
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- *صفة الشرعية*:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. 
ب- *صفة الشخصية*:وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- *صفة المساواة*:الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.
د- *صفة القضائية*:القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
*أ- العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:*حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. 
*ب- العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:*حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه
*ج- العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية:* حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
*التدابير الوقائية:*
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة 


التدابير الوقائية:2 
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: 
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. 
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة  ومن هنا يتضح لنا انا اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابر هى : 
1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوصتشريعية 
2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
(اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير ) 
1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
2- يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبةعن التدابير 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقفتنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
4-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
5- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما  ومن هنا قمنا بشرح وافى لاوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين العقوبه والتدابير                                                                                                                         مقدمه لسيادتكم                                                               اسراء نظمى السيد                                                             الفرقه الاولى                                                              انتظام

----------


## هدى عبدالسميع محمد مهدى

الاسم هدى عبدالسميع محمد مهدى طالبة بالفرقة الاولى (انتظام)
عناصر الاجابه :
____________
اولا العقوبه 
1- تعريف العقوبة 
2- خصائص العقوبة  :Frown:  أ) العقوبة كنظام قانونى (ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى 
3- أنواع العقوبات (أ) التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى (ب) طبيعة الحق الذى تنال منة العقوبة 
4- أغراض العقوبة (أ) العدالة (ب) الردع  (ج ) الاصلاح (د) الآستئصال 
ثانيا : التدابير الاحترازية : 
_______________

1- تعريف التدابير الاحترازية 
2- أنواع التدابير الاحترازية  :Frown: أ) من حيث موضوع التدبير (ب) من حيث التدبير ووسيلتة الى تحقيق هدفة (ج) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع العقوبة 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الاحترازية (ا) سبق ارتكاب جريمة  (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية 
4- الاحكام الموضوعية والآحكام الاجرائية 
ثالثا : أوجة الشبة وأوجة الآختلاف 
________________
                                                  الاجابة 
                                              ______
1-تعريف العقوبة : هى الجزاء الذى يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضى من خلال اجراءات محددة على المسؤل عن الجريمة 
2- خصائص العقوبة : 
(ا) العقوبة كنظام قانونى تنقسم الى 1- الشرعية ومفاداة انة لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص قانونى اى انها من عمل المشرع وحدة 
_________________________
2- القضائية حيث انها لا توقع الا بحكم قضائى 
3- شخصية العقوبة الآهداف المنوطة بالعقوبة ايا كانت لا تسمح بتوقيعها على غير من ثبتت مسؤليتة عن الجريمة 
4- المساواة اى ان المواطنين جميعهم متساوون امام القانون لا فرق فى  الدين او اللون او المركز الاجتماعى والاقتصادى 
(ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى :
____________________
وهى ايلام مقصود يوقع من اجل الجريمة  ويتناسب معها وعناصرها هى : 
1- الايلام جوهر العقوبة: لم تعرف النظم القانونية  بعد عقوبة بدون ايلام ان معنى العقوبة  الغوية لا يمكن تجريدة بفكرة الايلام فالعقوبة هى رد المجتمع على ارتكاب الجريمة ويتمثل ايلام العقوبة فى المساس بحق الحياة او التملك او ممارسة نشاطا مهنيا وقد يصل المساس الى درجة الحرمان من الحق وقد يقتصر على مجرد تقيدة وبقدر درجة المساس وطبيعة الحق يتحدد قدر الايلام 
2- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا : ايلام العقوبة ليس مجرد أثر لها بل هو مقصودا سواء لذاتة أو التحقيق أغراض اخرة . اذن كيفة يتصور تنفيذ اساليب المعاملة العقابية الحديثة القائمة على التعليم والعمل والتهذيب الدينى فى اطار عقوبة جوهرها الايلام لم يفت على التشريعات  العقابية محاولة التخفيف قدر الامكان من حددة هذا التناقض وربما تكون الوسيلة الآكثر حثما متمثلة فى تفادى سلب الحرية ذاتة اما كليا عن طريق تطبيق الوسائل البديلة للعقوبات السالبة لل حرية كوقف  التنفيذ مع الوضع تحت الاختبار والعمل لمنفعة عامة او جزئيا من خلال بعض النظم مثل الافراج الشرطى وغنا عن البيان ان نظام التدابير الاحترازية من شأنة فى نطاق تطبيقة تفادى مثل هذا التناقض اصلا وقد يساهم فى التخفيف من حدة ها التنقض بين جوهر العقوبة وأهدفها أن يحصر ألمها فى مجرد سلب الحرية بحيث لا يمثل اسلوب المعاملة بالسجون عبئا يضاف الى ألم سلب الحرية . 
3- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة 
_____________
الايلام كجوهر للعقوبة لا يوقع الا على مرتكب الجريمة على أن التناسب بين جاسمة الجريمة وشدة الالم فى العقوبة لا يمثل عنصرا جوهريا فى تعريف هذة الاخيرة انما تملية فقط اعتبراط العدالة والمنطق بمعنى أن الافراط او التفرط فى تقدير العقوبة لا ينفى عنها صفتها كعقوبة طالما تضمنت الما مقابل جريمة 
4- الهدف النفعى لللايلام :لم يعد ايلام العقوبة مقصودا لذاتة فقد ارتقى الفكر الانسانى الى تحقيق اغراض اخرى 
نفعية  فالغاية النفيعة لايلام العقوبة تصدق على عقوبة كما نعرفها الآن .
                                                 ________
(3) أنواع العقوبات
______________________ 
(أ)التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى وتنقسم الى 1- أنواع العقوبات طبقا الدرجة جسامة الجريمة المقارنة لها ومنها الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات فالجنايات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها باحدى العقوبات التالية (الااعدام - السجن المؤبد - المشدد - السجن ) والجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالحبس  او الغرامة التى تزيد  على مائة جنية والمخالفات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التى لا تزيد على مائة جنية 2- أنواع العقوبات من حيث اهميتها كيفية توقيعها حيث هناك (عقوبات اصلية وعقوبات الثانوية  حيث ان لكل جريمة بالضرورة عقوبة اصلية يمكن ان تقوم بمفردها وليس الآمر كذالك للثانوية التى لا تصلح بمفردها عقابا على الجريمة حيث أن العقوبة الاصلية لازمة لكل جريمة على حين الثانوية ترتبط ببعض العقوبات وبعض الجرائم فقط وتنقسم العقوبات الثانوية لى تبعية وتكميلية حيث التبعية مرتبطة بنوع موعين من العقوبات بحيث يتم تنفذها دون حاجة الى النطق بهذة العقوبات التبعية 
(ب) التمييز بين العقوبات على اساس الحق الذى تنال منة العقوبة 1- عقوبات البدنية هى التى تمس الحق فى سلامة الجسم  مثل عقوبة الجلد بل يمكن أن تصل الى حد الاستئصال مثل عقوبة الاعدام 
2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية  او المقايدة لها  مثل السجن المؤبد والمشدد والسجن والحبس حيث *السجن المؤبد هو السجن المحكوم علية مدى الحياة وكان يعرف بالاشغال الشقة المؤبدة ولكن اذا كان المحوم علية حسن السير والسلوك يخرج بعد20سنة* السجن المشدد لة حد أدنى ثلاث سنوات وحد اقصى  15 سنة * السجن الحد الادنى تلات سنوات والاقصى 15 سنة * الحبس العقوبة تتراوح مابين حد ادنى وحد اقصى الادنى 24 ساعة والاقصى 3 سنوات * مكان التنفيذ يجد أن السجن المؤيد والمشدد يتم تنفيذة فى الليمان اما فى السجن فيتم تنفيذة فى السجن العمومى والحبس يتم تنفيذة فى السجن المركزى * الحكم يجد ان السجن المؤبد والمشدد يحكم علية بالاشغال الشقة من نوعيها كذالك السجن يحكم علية بالشغل اما الحبس فقد  يكون بشغل او بدون شغل 
3- العقوبات المالية ومنها (ا) الغرامة هى ان يدف لخزانة الحكومة مبلغ المقدر فى الحكم (ب) المصادرة هى نزع ملكية المال بدون مقابل للدولة 
4- العقوبات السالبة البعض الحقوق مثل الحرمان من الحق فى التصرف مطلقا او فى التصرف بغير عوض او فى تولى الوظائف العامة او فى ترشيح المجالس النيابية او فى حمل سلاح مرخص او قيادة السيارات او نوع منها . 
(4)أغراض العقوبة :
(ا) العدالة : فأن العدالة  تمثل مكونا طبعيا للضمير العام لكل جماعة حتى فى العصور الاولى للبشرية حيث كانت تترجم بالانتقام من الجانى حيث ان استهداف العدالة كاغرض للعقوبة يقتضى ان تقاس شدة العقوبة وجسامة الجريمة وقد يصل التماثل بين الفعل ورد الفعل الى تطابق فى النوع والقدر وهذة هى فكرة القصاص التى تبنتها الشريعة الاسلامية كعقوبة فى الجرائم بالاعتداء العمد على النفس والجسم فمن قتل عمدا يقتل ومن جرحا عمدا يجرح (العين بالعين والسن بالسن ) كما يترجم ذات الفكرة لجؤالقوانين الى العقوبات المالية (  الغرامة والمصادرة ) وفى الجرائم التى يستهدف منها الجانى الاثراء غير الشروع وقد يكون التماثل بين اذى الجريمة وايلام العقوبة فى القدر فقط مع الاختلاف فلا النوم 
2- الردع 
_______
(ا) ردع خاص  حيث  تؤدى العقوبة دورا هاما فى الحيلولة دون المحكوم علية والعودة الى الجريمة وهذا ما يسمى بالردع الخاص  (ب) الردع العام انها تلعب دورا تهديديا بالنسبة للناس كافة فتبعث على الخشية والتردد فى ارتكاب الجريمة من جانب المجرمين المحتملين 
3- الاصلاح:
هل يخاطب افراد المجتمع ام يخاطب شخصا مجرم ؟
انة يخاطب شخصا مجرم يخلص فى احترام النظام القانونى لل مجتمع .
4- الاستئصال :
عقوبتة هي الاعدام والهدف منها هى الاستئصال من ارتكب من جرائم يدل على انة الحل الوحيد لة هو استئصالة من المجتمع اى الاعدام 

ثانيا التدابير الاحترازية 
_______________
1- تعريف التدابير الاحترازية : هى مجموعة من الاجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة فى المستقبل 
2- انواع التدابير : (ا) من حيث موضوع التدبير قد يوجة الى شخص المحكوم علية قد ينصب على شئ متعلق بة مثال (مراقبة الشرطة والايداع فى مؤسسة علاجيةوهى التى توجة الى شخص محكوم علية  واغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر وهى المصادرة ) (ب) من حيث طبيعة التدبير ووسيلتة حيث هناك تدابير اصلاحية تطبق على الااحداث كالايداع فى مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية والتدابير العلاجية كايداع المجانين ومن فى حكمهم من الشواذ فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (ج) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة 1- تدابير تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل اعتقال المجرمين معتادى الاجرام 2- تدابير لا تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل ايداع المجنون فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع التدبير حيث يقوم القاضى باتخاذ التدابير قد يكون طابعا وجوبيا  وفى ذلك الحالة يتم مصادرة المخدرات وادامها والتخلص منها 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الاحترازية :
(أ) سبق ارتكاب جريمة اى ان الشخص الذى يطبق علية التدبير البعض من الفقة يراو سبق حدوث الجريمة والبعض الاخر لا يرى ذلك اذا توافر فى شخص العوامل الاجرامية يتم توقيع الجريمة (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية هى احتمال ارتكاب جريمة فى المستقبل وذلك اذا توافر مجموعة من العوامل سواء كانت بئية او شخصية 
4-الآحكام الموضوعية والاجرائية 
(ا)الاحكام الموضوعية : 
(1) تخضع التدابير الاحترازية المبدا الشرعية اى لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون 
2-تستهدف التدابير مواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاء عليها 
3- لامجال لاعمال نظرية الظروف المخففة فى تطبيق التدابير لارتباطها بايلام العقوبة 
4- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببراءة المتهم 
5- ان التدبير لا يعد ثابقة فى العود والعود هو ان يعود الجانى لى ارتكاب الجريمة 
(ب) الاحكام الاجرائية : 
1- تخضع التدابير كا العقوبات لمبداء التدخل القضائى 
2- اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية الشخص 
3- الحضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة تتمثل فى معاونة القاضى فى القوف على مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها 
4- يجب تقييد علانية الجلسة عندما يتعلق الامر بالمتهم او  بالتعرض  الى خلل فى شخصية 
5- تنفذ التدابير فور نطق بها اى ولو كان الحكم قابلا للاستئناف 
6- لا ينقض التدبير بالتقادم ولا بالعفو 
ثالثا اوجة الشبة واوجة اختلاف :
اوجة الشبة : 
1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية 
اوجة الاختلاف :
________
1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء على الخطورة  الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة  الجريمة  على* مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس او الغرامة بينما يتمثل *التفريد القضائى فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى* مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى  فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم  الجنائى 
                                   _______________________
                                     (تم بحمدالله )

----------


## امل احمد حامد

اقارن بين العقوبه والتدابير موضحا اوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين كلا منهما ؟        

عناصر الاجابه :
____________
اولا العقوبه 
1- تعريف العقوبة 
2- خصائص العقوبة  :Frown:  أ) العقوبة كنظام قانونى (ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى 
3- أنواع العقوبات (أ) التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى (ب) طبيعة الحق الذى تنال منة العقوبة 
4- أغراض العقوبة (أ) العدالة (ب) الردع  (ج ) الاصلاح (د) الآستئصال 
ثانيا : التدابير الاحترازية : 
_______________

1- تعريف التدابير الاحترازية 
2- أنواع التدابير الاحترازية  :Frown: أ) من حيث موضوع التدبير (ب) من حيث التدبير ووسيلتة الى تحقيق هدفة (ج) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع العقوبة 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الاحترازية (ا) سبق ارتكاب جريمة  (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية 
4- الاحكام الموضوعية والآحكام الاجرائية 
ثالثا : أوجة الشبة وأوجة الآختلاف 
________________
الاجابة 
______
1-تعريف العقوبة : هى الجزاء الذى يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضى من خلال اجراءات محددة على المسؤل عن الجريمة 
2- خصائص العقوبة : 
(ا) العقوبة كنظام قانونى تنقسم الى 1- الشرعية ومفاداة انة لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص قانونى اى انها من عمل المشرع وحدة 
_________________________
2- القضائية حيث انها لا توقع الا بحكم قضائى 
3- شخصية العقوبة الآهداف المنوطة بالعقوبة ايا كانت لا تسمح بتوقيعها على غير من ثبتت مسؤليتة عن الجريمة 
4- المساواة اى ان المواطنين جميعهم متساوون امام القانون لا فرق فى  الدين او اللون او المركز الاجتماعى والاقتصادى 
(ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى :
____________________
وهى ايلام مقصود يوقع من اجل الجريمة  ويتناسب معها وعناصرها هى : 
1- الايلام جوهر العقوبة: لم تعرف النظم القانونية  بعد عقوبة بدون ايلام ان معنى العقوبة  الغوية لا يمكن تجريدة بفكرة الايلام فالعقوبة هى رد المجتمع على ارتكاب الجريمة ويتمثل ايلام العقوبة فى المساس بحق الحياة او التملك او ممارسة نشاطا مهنيا وقد يصل المساس الى درجة الحرمان من الحق وقد يقتصر على مجرد تقيدة وبقدر درجة المساس وطبيعة الحق يتحدد قدر الايلام 
2- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا : ايلام العقوبة ليس مجرد أثر لها بل هو مقصودا سواء لذاتة أو التحقيق أغراض اخرة . اذن كيفة يتصور تنفيذ اساليب المعاملة العقابية الحديثة القائمة على التعليم والعمل والتهذيب الدينى فى اطار عقوبة جوهرها الايلام لم يفت على التشريعات  العقابية محاولة التخفيف قدر الامكان من حددة هذا التناقض وربما تكون الوسيلة الآكثر حثما متمثلة فى تفادى سلب الحرية ذاتة اما كليا عن طريق تطبيق الوسائل البديلة للعقوبات السالبة لل حرية كوقف  التنفيذ مع الوضع تحت الاختبار والعمل لمنفعة عامة او جزئيا من خلال بعض النظم مثل الافراج الشرطى وغنا عن البيان ان نظام التدابير الاحترازية من شأنة فى نطاق تطبيقة تفادى مثل هذا التناقض اصلا وقد يساهم فى التخفيف من حدة ها التنقض بين جوهر العقوبة وأهدفها أن يحصر ألمها فى مجرد سلب الحرية بحيث لا يمثل اسلوب المعاملة بالسجون عبئا يضاف الى ألم سلب الحرية . 
3- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة 
_____________
الايلام كجوهر للعقوبة لا يوقع الا على مرتكب الجريمة على أن التناسب بين جاسمة الجريمة وشدة الالم فى العقوبة لا يمثل عنصرا جوهريا فى تعريف هذة الاخيرة انما تملية فقط اعتبراط العدالة والمنطق بمعنى أن الافراط او التفرط فى تقدير العقوبة لا ينفى عنها صفتها كعقوبة طالما تضمنت الما مقابل جريمة 
4- الهدف النفعى لللايلام :لم يعد ايلام العقوبة مقصودا لذاتة فقد ارتقى الفكر الانسانى الى تحقيق اغراض اخرى 
نفعية  فالغاية النفيعة لايلام العقوبة تصدق على عقوبة كما نعرفها الآن .
                                                 ________
(3) أنواع العقوبات
______________________ 
(أ)التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى وتنقسم الى 1- أنواع العقوبات طبقا الدرجة جسامة الجريمة المقارنة لها ومنها الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات فالجنايات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها باحدى العقوبات التالية (الااعدام - السجن المؤبد - المشدد - السجن ) والجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالحبس  او الغرامة التى تزيد  على مائة جنية والمخالفات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التى لا تزيد على مائة جنية 2- أنواع العقوبات من حيث اهميتها كيفية توقيعها حيث هناك (عقوبات اصلية وعقوبات الثانوية  حيث ان لكل جريمة بالضرورة عقوبة اصلية يمكن ان تقوم بمفردها وليس الآمر كذالك للثانوية التى لا تصلح بمفردها عقابا على الجريمة حيث أن العقوبة الاصلية لازمة لكل جريمة على حين الثانوية ترتبط ببعض العقوبات وبعض الجرائم فقط وتنقسم العقوبات الثانوية لى تبعية وتكميلية حيث التبعية مرتبطة بنوع موعين من العقوبات بحيث يتم تنفذها دون حاجة الى النطق بهذة العقوبات التبعية 
(ب) التمييز بين العقوبات على اساس الحق الذى تنال منة العقوبة 1- عقوبات البدنية هى التى تمس الحق فى سلامة الجسم  مثل عقوبة الجلد بل يمكن أن تصل الى حد الاستئصال مثل عقوبة الاعدام 
2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية  او المقايدة لها  مثل السجن المؤبد والمشدد والسجن والحبس حيث *السجن المؤبد هو السجن المحكوم علية مدى الحياة وكان يعرف بالاشغال الشقة المؤبدة ولكن اذا كان المحوم علية حسن السير والسلوك يخرج بعد20سنة* السجن المشدد لة حد أدنى ثلاث سنوات وحد اقصى  15 سنة * السجن الحد الادنى تلات سنوات والاقصى 15 سنة * الحبس العقوبة تتراوح مابين حد ادنى وحد اقصى الادنى 24 ساعة والاقصى 3 سنوات * مكان التنفيذ يجد أن السجن المؤيد والمشدد يتم تنفيذة فى الليمان اما فى السجن فيتم تنفيذة فى السجن العمومى والحبس يتم تنفيذة فى السجن المركزى * الحكم يجد ان السجن المؤبد والمشدد يحكم علية بالاشغال الشقة من نوعيها كذالك السجن يحكم علية بالشغل اما الحبس فقد  يكون بشغل او بدون شغل 
3- العقوبات المالية ومنها (ا) الغرامة هى ان يدف لخزانة الحكومة مبلغ المقدر فى الحكم (ب) المصادرة هى نزع ملكية المال بدون مقابل للدولة 
4- العقوبات السالبة البعض الحقوق مثل الحرمان من الحق فى التصرف مطلقا او فى التصرف بغير عوض او فى تولى الوظائف العامة او فى ترشيح المجالس النيابية او فى حمل سلاح مرخص او قيادة السيارات او نوع منها . 
(4)أغراض العقوبة :
(ا) العدالة : فأن العدالة  تمثل مكونا طبعيا للضمير العام لكل جماعة حتى فى العصور الاولى للبشرية حيث كانت تترجم بالانتقام من الجانى حيث ان استهداف العدالة كاغرض للعقوبة يقتضى ان تقاس شدة العقوبة وجسامة الجريمة وقد يصل التماثل بين الفعل ورد الفعل الى تطابق فى النوع والقدر وهذة هى فكرة القصاص التى تبنتها الشريعة الاسلامية كعقوبة فى الجرائم بالاعتداء العمد على النفس والجسم فمن قتل عمدا يقتل ومن جرحا عمدا يجرح (العين بالعين والسن بالسن ) كما يترجم ذات الفكرة لجؤالقوانين الى العقوبات المالية (  الغرامة والمصادرة ) وفى الجرائم التى يستهدف منها الجانى الاثراء غير الشروع وقد يكون التماثل بين اذى الجريمة وايلام العقوبة فى القدر فقط مع الاختلاف فلا النوم 
2- الردع 
_______
(ا) ردع خاص  حيث  تؤدى العقوبة دورا هاما فى الحيلولة دون المحكوم علية والعودة الى الجريمة وهذا ما يسمى بالردع الخاص  (ب) الردع العام انها تلعب دورا تهديديا بالنسبة للناس كافة فتبعث على الخشية والتردد فى ارتكاب الجريمة من جانب المجرمين المحتملين 
3- الاصلاح:
هل يخاطب افراد المجتمع ام يخاطب شخصا مجرم ؟
انة يخاطب شخصا مجرم يخلص فى احترام النظام القانونى لل مجتمع .
4- الاستئصال :
عقوبتة هي الاعدام والهدف منها هى الاستئصال من ارتكب من جرائم يدل على انة الحل الوحيد لة هو استئصالة من المجتمع اى الاعدام 

ثانيا التدابير الاحترازية 
_______________
1- تعريف التدابير الاحترازية : هى مجموعة من الاجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة فى المستقبل 
2- انواع التدابير : (ا) من حيث موضوع التدبير قد يوجة الى شخص المحكوم علية قد ينصب على شئ متعلق بة مثال (مراقبة الشرطة والايداع فى مؤسسة علاجيةوهى التى توجة الى شخص محكوم علية  واغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر وهى المصادرة ) (ب) من حيث طبيعة التدبير ووسيلتة حيث هناك تدابير اصلاحية تطبق على الااحداث كالايداع فى مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية والتدابير العلاجية كايداع المجانين ومن فى حكمهم من الشواذ فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (ج) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة 1- تدابير تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل اعتقال المجرمين معتادى الاجرام 2- تدابير لا تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل ايداع المجنون فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع التدبير حيث يقوم القاضى باتخاذ التدابير قد يكون طابعا وجوبيا  وفى ذلك الحالة يتم مصادرة المخدرات وادامها والتخلص منها 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الاحترازية :
(أ) سبق ارتكاب جريمة اى ان الشخص الذى يطبق علية التدبير البعض من الفقة يراو سبق حدوث الجريمة والبعض الاخر لا يرى ذلك اذا توافر فى شخص العوامل الاجرامية يتم توقيع الجريمة (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية هى احتمال ارتكاب جريمة فى المستقبل وذلك اذا توافر مجموعة من العوامل سواء كانت بئية او شخصية 
4-الآحكام الموضوعية والاجرائية 
(ا)الاحكام الموضوعية : 
(1) تخضع التدابير الاحترازية المبدا الشرعية اى لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون 
2-تستهدف التدابير مواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاء عليها 
3- لامجال لاعمال نظرية الظروف المخففة فى تطبيق التدابير لارتباطها بايلام العقوبة 
4- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببراءة المتهم 
5- ان التدبير لا يعد ثابقة فى العود والعود هو ان يعود الجانى لى ارتكاب الجريمة 
(ب) الاحكام الاجرائية : 
1- تخضع التدابير كا العقوبات لمبداء التدخل القضائى 
2- اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية الشخص 
3- الحضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة تتمثل فى معاونة القاضى فى القوف على مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها 
4- يجب تقييد علانية الجلسة عندما يتعلق الامر بالمتهم او  بالتعرض  الى خلل فى شخصية 
5- تنفذ التدابير فور نطق بها اى ولو كان الحكم قابلا للاستئناف 
6- لا ينقض التدبير بالتقادم ولا بالعفو 
ثالثا اوجة الشبة واوجة اختلاف :
اوجة الشبة : 
1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية 
اوجة الاختلاف :
________
1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء على الخطورة  الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة  الجريمة  على* مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس او الغرامة بينما يتمثل *التفريد القضائى فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى* مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى  فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم  الجنائى

----------


## اسراء محمد

العقوبات 
تعريف
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. 
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات : 
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه 
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية: 
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح. 
2/ التدابير الوقائية: 
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: 
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. 
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة ومن هنا يتضح لنا انا اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابر هى
1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوص تشريعية 
2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
(اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير ) 
1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
2- يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبةعن التدابير 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقفتنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
4-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
5- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما 
ومن هنا قمنا بشرح وافى لاوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين العقوبه والتدابير عمل الطالبه.......​اسراء محمد محمود عبد المجيد

----------


## اسراء محمد

قارنى بين العقاب والتدابير من حيث اوجه الاختلاف والتشابه؟ 
تعريف العقاب
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
 وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
 الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. 
د- صفة القضائية:
 القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
 فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات : 
 تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
 حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
 - الإعدام,
 - السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
 - الإقامة الإجبارية,
 - التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
 1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه 
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
 1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية: 
 حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
 وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
 1- الحجر القانوني,
 2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
 3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
 4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
 5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
 6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
 7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
 القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- موت المحكوم عليه,
 2- العفو الشامل,
 3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
 4- العفو ,
 5- التقادم,
 6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
 7- الإفراج الشرطي,
 8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح. 
2/ التدابير الوقائية: 
 تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: 
 حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- الإقصاء,
 2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
 3- المنع من الإقامة,
 4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
 5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
 6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
 7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
 8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
 9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. 
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
 1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
  2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة                                                                                                                                                                       ومن هنا يتضح لنا انا اوجه الشبه بين العقوبه والتدابر هى 
1-تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شئنها في ذلك شئن العقوبة"لمبدأ الشرعية " اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوص تشريعية 
2-تخضع التدابير وكالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرلسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
3- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاضة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
4-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
(اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبهوالتدابير ) 
1-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
2- يجوز الحكمبالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرئة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبةعن التدابير 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقفتنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
4-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
5- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما 
ومن هنا قمنا بشرح وافى لاوجه الشبه والاختلاف بين العقوبه والتدابير[/quote]
عمل الطالبه .........​اسراء محمد محمود عبد المجيد

----------


## محمد إبراهيم عمارة سعد

أولاً: العقوبة:- 
1- تعريف العقوبة
2- خصائص العقوبة(أ) العقوبة كنظام قانونى (ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى 
3- أنواع العقوبات (أ) التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى (ب) طبيعة الحق الذى تنال منة العقوبة 
4- أغراض العقوبة (أ) العدالة (ب) الردع (جـ) الاصلاح (د) الآستئصال

ثانياً: التدابير الاحترازية:- 
1- تعريف التدابير الاحترازية 
2- أنواع التدابير الاحترازية(أ) من حيث موضوع التدبير (ب) من حيث التدبير ووسيلتة الى تحقيق هدفة (جـ) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع العقوبة 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الاحترازية(ا) سبق ارتكاب جريمة (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية
4- الاحكام الموضوعية والآحكام الاجرائية

ثالثاً: أوجه الشبه وأوجه الإختلاف:-
..............................------------------------------------------------------...................................
أولاً: العقوبة:-
(1)تعريف العقوبة : هى الجزاء الذى يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضى من خلال اجراءات محددة على المسؤل عن الجريمة 
(2) خصائص العقوبة :
(ا) العقوبة كنظام قانونى تنقسم الى:
 1- الشرعية ومفاداة انة لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص قانونى اى انها من عمل المشرع وحدة
2- القضائية حيث انها لا توقع الا بحكم قضائى 
3- شخصية العقوبة الآهداف المنوطة بالعقوبة ايا كانت لا تسمح بتوقيعها على غير من ثبتت مسؤليتة عن الجريمة 
4- المساواة اى ان المواطنين جميعهم متساوون امام القانون لا فرق فى الدين او اللون او المركز الاجتماعى والاقتصادى 
(ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى :
وهى ايلام مقصود يوقع من اجل الجريمة ويتناسب معها وعناصرها هى : 
1- الايلام جوهر العقوبة: لم تعرف النظم القانونية بعد عقوبة بدون ايلام ان معنى العقوبة الغوية لا يمكن تجريدة بفكرة الايلام فالعقوبة هى رد المجتمع على ارتكاب الجريمة ويتمثل ايلام العقوبة فى المساس بحق الحياة او التملك او ممارسة نشاطا مهنيا وقد يصل المساس الى درجة الحرمان من الحق وقد يقتصر على مجرد تقيدة وبقدر درجة المساس وطبيعة الحق يتحدد قدر الايلام 
2- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا : ايلام العقوبة ليس مجرد أثر لها بل هو مقصودا سواء لذاتة أو التحقيق أغراض اخرة . اذن كيفة يتصور تنفيذ اساليب المعاملة العقابية الحديثة القائمة على التعليم والعمل والتهذيب الدينى فى اطار عقوبة جوهرها الايلام لم يفت على التشريعات العقابية محاولة التخفيف قدر الامكان من حددة هذا التناقض وربما تكون الوسيلة الآكثر حثما متمثلة فى تفادى سلب الحرية ذاتة اما كليا عن طريق تطبيق الوسائل البديلة للعقوبات السالبة لل حرية كوقف التنفيذ مع الوضع تحت الاختبار والعمل لمنفعة عامة او جزئيا من خلال بعض النظم مثل الافراج الشرطى وغنا عن البيان ان نظام التدابير الاحترازية من شأنة فى نطاق تطبيقة تفادى مثل هذا التناقض اصلا وقد يساهم فى التخفيف من حدة ها التنقض بين جوهر العقوبة وأهدفها أن يحصر ألمها فى مجرد سلب الحرية بحيث لا يمثل اسلوب المعاملة بالسجون عبئا يضاف الى ألم سلب الحرية . 
3- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة :الإيلام كجوهر للعقوبة لا يوقع الا على مرتكب الجريمة على أن التناسب بين جاسمة الجريمة وشدة الالم فى العقوبة لا يمثل عنصرا جوهريا فى تعريف هذة الاخيرة انما تملية فقط اعتبراط العدالة والمنطق بمعنى أن الافراط او التفرط فى تقدير العقوبة لا ينفى عنها صفتها كعقوبة طالما تضمنت الما مقابل جريمة 
4- الهدف النفعى لللايلام :لم يعد ايلام العقوبة مقصودا لذاتة فقد ارتقى الفكر الانسانى الى تحقيق اغراض اخرى 
نفعية فالغاية النفيعة لايلام العقوبة تصدق على عقوبة كما نعرفها الآن .
(3) أنواع العقوبات:
(أ)التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى وتنقسم الى: 
1- أنواع العقوبات طبقا الدرجة جسامة الجريمة المقارنة لها ومنها الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات فالجنايات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها باحدى العقوبات التالية (الااعدام - السجن المؤبد - المشدد - السجن ) والجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالحبس او الغرامة التى تزيد على مائة جنية والمخالفات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التى لا تزيد على مائة جنية
 2- أنواع العقوبات من حيث اهميتها كيفية توقيعها حيث هناك (عقوبات اصلية وعقوبات الثانوية حيث ان لكل جريمة بالضرورة عقوبة اصلية يمكن ان تقوم بمفردها وليس الآمر كذالك للثانوية التى لا تصلح بمفردها عقابا على الجريمة حيث أن العقوبة الاصلية لازمة لكل جريمة على حين الثانوية ترتبط ببعض العقوبات وبعض الجرائم فقط وتنقسم العقوبات الثانوية لى تبعية وتكميلية حيث التبعية مرتبطة بنوع موعين من العقوبات بحيث يتم تنفذها دون حاجة الى النطق بهذة العقوبات التبعية 
(ب) التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس الحق الذى تنال منه العقوبة: 
1- عقوبات البدنية هى التى تمس الحق فى سلامة الجسم مثل عقوبة الجلد بل يمكن أن تصل الى حد الاستئصال مثل عقوبة الاعدام 
2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية او المقايدة لها مثل السجن المؤبد والمشدد والسجن والحبس حيث *السجن المؤبد هو السجن المحكوم علية مدى الحياة وكان يعرف بالاشغال الشقة المؤبدة ولكن اذا كان المحوم علية حسن السير والسلوك يخرج بعد20سنة* السجن المشدد لة حد أدنى ثلاث سنوات وحد اقصى 15 سنة * السجن الحد الادنى تلات سنوات والاقصى 15 سنة * الحبس العقوبة تتراوح مابين حد ادنى وحد اقصى الادنى 24 ساعة والاقصى 3 سنوات * مكان التنفيذ يجد أن السجن المؤيد والمشدد يتم تنفيذة فى الليمان اما فى السجن فيتم تنفيذة فى السجن العمومى والحبس يتم تنفيذة فى السجن المركزى * الحكم يجد ان السجن المؤبد والمشدد يحكم علية بالاشغال الشقة من نوعيها كذالك السجن يحكم علية بالشغل اما الحبس فقد يكون بشغل او بدون شغل 
3- العقوبات المالية ومنها (ا) الغرامة هى ان يدف لخزانة الحكومة مبلغ المقدر فى الحكم (ب) المصادرة هى نزع ملكية المال بدون مقابل للدولة
4- العقوبات السالبة البعض الحقوق مثل الحرمان من الحق فى التصرف مطلقا او فى التصرف بغير عوض او فى تولى الوظائف العامة او فى ترشيح المجالس النيابية او فى حمل سلاح مرخص او قيادة السيارات او نوع منها .
(4)أغراض العقوبة :
(ا) العدالة : فأن العدالة تمثل مكونا طبعيا للضمير العام لكل جماعة حتى فى العصور الاولى للبشرية حيث كانت تترجم بالانتقام من الجانى حيث ان استهداف العدالة كاغرض للعقوبة يقتضى ان تقاس شدة العقوبة وجسامة الجريمة وقد يصل التماثل بين الفعل ورد الفعل الى تطابق فى النوع والقدر وهذة هى فكرة القصاص التى تبنتها الشريعة الاسلامية كعقوبة فى الجرائم بالاعتداء العمد على النفس والجسم فمن قتل عمدا يقتل ومن جرحا عمدا يجرح (العين بالعين والسن بالسن ) كما يترجم ذات الفكرة لجؤالقوانين الى العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة والمصادرة ) وفى الجرائم التى يستهدف منها الجانى الاثراء غير الشروع وقد يكون التماثل بين اذى الجريمة وايلام العقوبة فى القدر فقط مع الاختلاف فلا النوم
(ب) الردع:(ا) ردع خاص حيث تؤدى العقوبة دورا هاما فى الحيلولة دون المحكوم علية والعودة الى الجريمة وهذا ما يسمى بالردع الخاص (ب) الردع العام انها تلعب دورا تهديديا بالنسبة للناس كافة فتبعث على الخشية والتردد فى ارتكاب الجريمة من جانب المجرمين المحتملين 
(جـ) الاصلاح:
هل يخاطب افراد المجتمع ام يخاطب شخصا مجرم ؟
انة يخاطب شخصا مجرم يخلص فى احترام النظام القانونى لل مجتمع .
(د) الاستئصال :عقوبته هي الاعدام والهدف منها هى الاستئصال من ارتكب من جرائم يدل على انة الحل الوحيد لة هو استئصالة من المجتمع اى الاعدام 

ثانياً: التدابير الاحترازية :- 
1- تعريف التدابير الإحترازية :هى مجموعة من الاجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة فى المستقبل 
2- أنواع التدابير: (ا) من حيث موضوع التدبير قد يوجة الى شخص المحكوم علية قد ينصب على شئ متعلق بة مثال (مراقبة الشرطة والايداع فى مؤسسة علاجيةوهى التى توجة الى شخص محكوم علية واغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر وهى المصادرة ) (ب) من حيث طبيعة التدبير ووسيلتة حيث هناك تدابير اصلاحية تطبق على الااحداث كالايداع فى مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية والتدابير العلاجية كايداع المجانين ومن فى حكمهم من الشواذ فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (جـ) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة 1- تدابير تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل اعتقال المجرمين معتادى الاجرام 2- تدابير لا تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل ايداع المجنون فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (د) من حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع التدبير حيث يقوم القاضى باتخاذ التدابير قد يكون طابعا وجوبيا وفى ذلك الحالة يتم مصادرة المخدرات وادامها والتخلص منها 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الإحترازية:
(أ) سبق ارتكاب جريمة اى ان الشخص الذى يطبق علية التدبير البعض من الفقة يراو سبق حدوث الجريمة والبعض الاخر لا يرى ذلك اذا توافر فى شخص العوامل الاجرامية يتم توقيع الجريمة (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية هى احتمال ارتكاب جريمة فى المستقبل وذلك اذا توافر مجموعة من العوامل سواء كانت بئية او شخصية 
4-الأحكام الموضوعية والإجرائية 
(ا)الاحكام الموضوعية : 
(1) تخضع التدابير الاحترازية المبدا الشرعية اى لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون 
2-تستهدف التدابير مواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاء عليها 
3- لامجال لاعمال نظرية الظروف المخففة فى تطبيق التدابير لارتباطها بايلام العقوبة 
4- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببراءة المتهم 
5- ان التدبير لا يعد ثابقة فى العود والعود هو ان يعود الجانى لى ارتكاب الجريمة 
(ب) الاحكام الاجرائية : 
1- تخضع التدابير كا العقوبات لمبداء التدخل القضائى 
2- اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية الشخص 
3- الحضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة تتمثل فى معاونة القاضى فى القوف على مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها 
4- يجب تقييد علانية الجلسة عندما يتعلق الامر بالمتهم او بالتعرض الى خلل فى شخصية 
5- تنفذ التدابير فور نطق بها اى ولو كان الحكم قابلا للاستئناف 
6- لا ينقض التدبير بالتقادم ولا بالعفو

ثالثاً: أوجه الشبه و أوجه اختلاف:-
*أوجه الشبه :-* 
1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية
*أوجه الإختلاف :-*
1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء على الخطورة الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة الجريمة على مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى: وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس أو الغرامة) بينما يتمثل التفريد القضائى: فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى: فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم الجنائى
 عمل الطالب:- *محمد إبراهيم عمارة سعد* ..................

----------


## إيناس الجبيلي

قارن بين العقوبه والتدابير موضحا اوجه الشبه والاختلاف  ؟
اولا العقوبه /
العقوبه كنظام قانوني هي الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع ويوقعه القاضي من خلال الاجراءات المحدده علي المسئول عن الجريمه ومن هذا التعريف نستنتج السمات الشكليه او الخارجيه للعقوبه وهي ...
1/الشرعيه تخضع العقوبه لما يسمي بمبدا شرعيه الجرائم والعقوبات ؛ ومفاداه ان لا جريمه ولا عقوبه الا بنص قانوني؛اي ان تحديد الجرائم والعقوبات المقرره لها من عمل المشرع وحده 
2/القضائيه توقيع العقوبه منوط بالسلطه القضائيه وحدها ؛ ويرتبط بالصفه القضائيه للعقوبه ضروره اتباع اجراءات معينه لتوقيعها هي اجراءات الدعوه الجنائيه 
3/شخصيه العقوبه الاهداف المنوطه بالعقوبه ؛ايا كانت لا تسمح بتوقيعها علي غيرمن ثبتت مسئوليته عن الجريمه ولذلك تنقضي العقوبه بوفاه المجني عليه 
4/المساواه تخضع العقوبه لمبدا مساواه المواطنين امام القانون ومقتضي ذلك الايؤثر في تحديدها مركز المتهم الاجتماعي او الاقتصادي او اصله العرقي او عقيدته الدينيه او السياسيه ؛انما لايعني ذلك توقيع ذات العقوبه علي كل مرتكب لذات الجريمه فالعداله تستوجب مراعاه الظروف الماديه والشخصيه المحيطه بارتكاب  كل جريمه علي حده


العقوبه كنظام اجتماعي 
يقصر التعريف القانوني للعقوبه علي تحديد ماهيتها وجوهرها؛وهذا الجانب الاخير هو محل اهتمام الدراسه العقابيه وتعرف العقوبه من وجهه نظر علم العقاب بانها (ايلام مقصود يوقع من اجل الجريمه ويتناسب معها)


1/الايلام جوهر العقوبه 
لم تعرف النظم القانونيه بعدعقوبه بدون ايلام ؛بل ان معني العقوبه لغويا لايتجرد من معني الايلام 
ويتمثل ايلام العقوبه في المساس بحق المحكوم عليه كحقه في الحياه والتملك او ممارسه نشاطا مهنيا وقد يصل المساس الي درجه الحرمان من الحق وقد يقتصر علي مجرد تقييده وبقدر درجه المساس وطبيعه الحق يتحدد قدر الايلام 


2/ان يكون الايلام مقصود 
ايلام العقوبه ليس مجرد اثر لها بل هو مقصود سواء لذاته او تحقيق اغراض اخري ففي العصور التي سادت فيها رغبه الانتقام يمكن القول ان الم العقوبه كان مقصود لذاته الا ان العقوبه ما لبثت ان ارتقت    باهدافها ولم يعد الم العقوبه مقصودا لذاته وانما كضرورة لتحقيق الردع والاهداف الاخري القائمه علي التهذيب والاصلاح


3/علاقه الايلام  بالجريمه 
الايلام كجوهر للعقوبه لا يوقع لا علي مرتكب الجريمه فلا يعتبر عقوبه الالم ولو كان المقصوداتوقيعه الذي لا يمثل جزاء لجريمه وتقتضي اعتبارات المنطق والعداله ان يكون اذن ثمه تناسب بين جسامه الجريمه وشده الالم المقابل لها 


4/غايه الايلام النفعيه
لم يعد ايلام العقوبه مقصودا لذاته فقد ارتقي الفكر الانساني بهدف العقوبه من مجرد الايلام الي تحقيق اغراض اخري نفعيه فالغايه النفعيه لايلام العقوبه تصدق علي العقوبه كمانعرفها الان ومع ذلك فلم تكن العقوبه  كذلك في كافه مراحل تطورها حيث كان الايلام العقوبه هدفا في ذاته في المجتمعات البدائية


5/موقع العقوبه هيئة لها وظيفه اجتماعية
ضرورة توقيع العقوبه من هيئه لها وظيفه اجتماعية تمثل عنصرا لازما في تعريف العقوبه الا انه لا ينصب علي جوهر العقوبة وذاتيتها فهو لازم في تعريف العقوبة لتمييزها عن صور الايلام التي يمكن ان تلحق بمرتكب جريمه من غير  طريق الهيئة التي ينصبها المجتمع لتوقيع العقوبات كان يتم الايلام في صورة انتقام المجني عليه من المجرم او نتيجه اللوم وتانيب الضمير الذي يحس به هذا الاخير نتيجه اعتدائه علي الغير وقد راينا ان الصفه القضائية لموقع العقوبة تشكل عنصرا في تعريفها القانوني


6/عدم تاثر تعريف العقوبة بانتماء المجرم
القول بان العقوبة لاتوقع من الجماعة الاعلي احد المنتمىن اليها فية مجانبة واضحة للصواب ذلك ان تطبيق قانون العقوبات لا يقتصر علي مواطني الدوله وانما يمتد الي الاجانب ولو ارتكبوا جرائمهم خارج اقليم الدوله التي اضرت مصالحها بالجريمه ويتم تحديد نطاق تطبيق القانون الوطني علي الاجانب طبقا لمعايير قانونيه تنص عليها التشريعات 




ثانيا التدابيرالاحترازية


مضمون التدابير الاحترازية 
نعرف التدابير الاحترازية بانها مجموعه من الاجراءات تفرض قصرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل 


انواع التدابير الاحترازية
اولا من حيث موضوع التدبير
قد يوجه التدبير الي شخص المحكوم علية  وقد ينصب علي شي متعلق به وفي الفرض الاول تكون له صبغه شخصيه كان يتضمن سلبا او تقييدا للحرية وفي الفرض الثاني يتسم  بطابع عيني وامثلة النوع الاول مراقبة الشرطة والايداع في مؤسسة علاجية وامثلة النوع الثاني المصادرة واغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر


ثانيا من حيث طبيعه التدبير ووسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه 
استنادا اي هذا المعيار يمكن التميز بين التدابير الأصلا حيه وتتطبق غالبا علي الأحداث والتدابير العلا جيه 
كأداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواز في مستشفي الأمراض العقليه 
ثالثا من حيث علاقه التدابير بالعقويه
من التدابير ما يتصور امكان توقيعها مع العقوبه لأفتراضها تمتع المجرم بالتميز كأعتقال المجرمين معتادي 
 الأجرام 
رابعا من حيث سلطه القاضي في توقيع التدبير
قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطه تقديريه في اتخاذ التدابير وقد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا من هذا النوع الأخير مصادره وسائل ونتاج الجريمه 
أوجه                                                 الشبه
1_ غايتهما واحده وهي مكافحه الظاهره الأجراميه 
2_ تخضع التدابير  الأحتراظيه شأنها في ذلك شأن العقوبه لمبدأ الشرعيه 
3_ تخضع التدابير كالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فالا يوقعا الي القاضي ولذلك أحتراما للحريات الفرديه 
4_ لحضور مدافع عن المتهم اهميه خاصه تتمثل في معاونه القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الظاهره الأجراميه 
أوجه -____________________________________ الأختلاف
1_ استهداف تدبير مواجهت الخطوره الأجراميه والقضاء عليها ينفي عنه التحديد المسبق لمدته علي العكس 
ما هو متبع بالنسبه للعقوبه 
2_يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهت الخطوره الأجراميه رغم الحكم ببرأئه المتهم كأن يكون المتهم متخلفا عقليا 
فلا تحول برأته من الحكم بأيداعه مستشفي الأمراض العقليه 
3- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير وهو القضاء علي الخطوره الأجراميه لا يتتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيز التدبير
4_ اختيار تتدبير الملاءم لنوع ودرجه الخطوره الأجراميه للشخص يقتضي فحصلا دقيقا له اثناء مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمه






عمل الطالبه \ إيناس محمود عبد العزيز عطيه الجبيلي

----------


## SARAMOHAMEDEBRAHIM

قارن عقوبة والتدابير موضحاً أوجه الشبه والإختلاف بين كلاً منهما ؟
أولاً: العقوبة:(1)تعريف العقوبة : هى الجزاء الذى يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضى من خلال اجراءات محددة على المسؤل عن الجريمة 
(2) خصائص العقوبة :
(ا) العقوبة كنظام قانونى تنقسم الى:
 1- الشرعية ومفاداة انة لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص قانونى اى انها من عمل المشرع وحدة
2- القضائية حيث انها لا توقع الا بحكم قضائى 
3- شخصية العقوبة الآهداف المنوطة بالعقوبة ايا كانت لا تسمح بتوقيعها على غير من ثبتت مسؤليتة عن الجريمة 
4- المساواة اى ان المواطنين جميعهم متساوون امام القانون لا فرق فى الدين او اللون او المركز الاجتماعى والاقتصادى 
(ب) العقوبة كنظام اجتماعى :
وهى ايلام مقصود يوقع من اجل الجريمة ويتناسب معها وعناصرها هى : 
1- الايلام جوهر العقوبة:  لم تعرف النظم القانونية بعد عقوبة بدون ايلام ان معنى العقوبة الغوية لا  يمكن تجريدة بفكرة الايلام فالعقوبة هى رد المجتمع على ارتكاب الجريمة  ويتمثل ايلام العقوبة فى المساس بحق الحياة او التملك او ممارسة نشاطا  مهنيا وقد يصل المساس الى درجة الحرمان من الحق وقد يقتصر على مجرد تقيدة  وبقدر درجة المساس وطبيعة الحق يتحدد قدر الايلام 
2- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا :  ايلام العقوبة ليس مجرد أثر لها بل هو مقصودا سواء لذاتة أو التحقيق أغراض  اخرة . اذن كيفة يتصور تنفيذ اساليب المعاملة العقابية الحديثة القائمة  على التعليم والعمل والتهذيب الدينى فى اطار عقوبة جوهرها الايلام لم يفت  على التشريعات العقابية محاولة التخفيف قدر الامكان من حددة هذا التناقض  وربما تكون الوسيلة الآكثر حثما متمثلة فى تفادى سلب الحرية ذاتة اما كليا  عن طريق تطبيق الوسائل البديلة للعقوبات السالبة لل حرية كوقف التنفيذ مع  الوضع تحت الاختبار والعمل لمنفعة عامة او جزئيا من خلال بعض النظم مثل  الافراج الشرطى وغنا عن البيان ان نظام التدابير الاحترازية من شأنة فى  نطاق تطبيقة تفادى مثل هذا التناقض اصلا وقد يساهم فى التخفيف من حدة ها  التنقض بين جوهر العقوبة وأهدفها أن يحصر ألمها فى مجرد سلب الحرية بحيث لا  يمثل اسلوب المعاملة بالسجون عبئا يضاف الى ألم سلب الحرية . 
3- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة :الإيلام  كجوهر للعقوبة لا يوقع الا على مرتكب الجريمة على أن التناسب بين جاسمة  الجريمة وشدة الالم فى العقوبة لا يمثل عنصرا جوهريا فى تعريف هذة الاخيرة  انما تملية فقط اعتبراط العدالة والمنطق بمعنى أن الافراط او التفرط فى  تقدير العقوبة لا ينفى عنها صفتها كعقوبة طالما تضمنت الما مقابل جريمة 
4- الهدف النفعى لللايلام :لم يعد ايلام العقوبة مقصودا لذاتة فقد ارتقى الفكر الانسانى الى تحقيق اغراض اخرى 
نفعية فالغاية النفيعة لايلام العقوبة تصدق على عقوبة كما نعرفها الآن .
(3) أنواع العقوبات:
(أ)التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانونى وتنقسم الى: 
1- أنواع العقوبات طبقا الدرجة جسامة الجريمة  المقارنة لها ومنها الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات فالجنايات هى الجرائم  المعاقب عليها باحدى العقوبات التالية (الااعدام - السجن المؤبد - المشدد -  السجن ) والجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالحبس او الغرامة التى تزيد على  مائة جنية والمخالفات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التى لا تزيد على  مائة جنية
 2- أنواع العقوبات من حيث اهميتها كيفية توقيعها حيث هناك (عقوبات اصلية  وعقوبات الثانوية حيث ان لكل جريمة بالضرورة عقوبة اصلية يمكن ان تقوم  بمفردها وليس الآمر كذالك للثانوية التى لا تصلح بمفردها عقابا على الجريمة  حيث أن العقوبة الاصلية لازمة لكل جريمة على حين الثانوية ترتبط ببعض  العقوبات وبعض الجرائم فقط وتنقسم العقوبات الثانوية لى تبعية وتكميلية حيث  التبعية مرتبطة بنوع موعين من العقوبات بحيث يتم تنفذها دون حاجة الى  النطق بهذة العقوبات التبعية 
(ب) التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس الحق الذى تنال منه العقوبة: 
1- عقوبات البدنية هى التى تمس الحق فى سلامة الجسم مثل عقوبة الجلد بل يمكن أن تصل الى حد الاستئصال مثل عقوبة الاعدام 
2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية او المقايدة لها مثل السجن المؤبد والمشدد  والسجن والحبس حيث *السجن المؤبد هو السجن المحكوم علية مدى الحياة وكان  يعرف بالاشغال الشقة المؤبدة ولكن اذا كان المحوم علية حسن السير والسلوك  يخرج بعد20سنة* السجن المشدد لة حد أدنى ثلاث سنوات وحد اقصى 15 سنة *  السجن الحد الادنى تلات سنوات والاقصى 15 سنة * الحبس العقوبة تتراوح مابين  حد ادنى وحد اقصى الادنى 24 ساعة والاقصى 3 سنوات * مكان التنفيذ يجد أن  السجن المؤيد والمشدد يتم تنفيذة فى الليمان اما فى السجن فيتم تنفيذة فى  السجن العمومى والحبس يتم تنفيذة فى السجن المركزى * الحكم يجد ان السجن  المؤبد والمشدد يحكم علية بالاشغال الشقة من نوعيها كذالك السجن يحكم علية  بالشغل اما الحبس فقد يكون بشغل او بدون شغل 
3- العقوبات المالية ومنها (ا) الغرامة هى ان يدف لخزانة الحكومة مبلغ المقدر فى الحكم (ب) المصادرة هى نزع ملكية المال بدون مقابل للدولة
4- العقوبات السالبة البعض الحقوق مثل الحرمان من  الحق فى التصرف مطلقا او فى التصرف بغير عوض او فى تولى الوظائف العامة او  فى ترشيح المجالس النيابية او فى حمل سلاح مرخص او قيادة السيارات او نوع  منها .
(4)أغراض العقوبة :
(ا) العدالة : فأن  العدالة تمثل مكونا طبعيا للضمير العام لكل جماعة حتى فى العصور الاولى  للبشرية حيث كانت تترجم بالانتقام من الجانى حيث ان استهداف العدالة كاغرض  للعقوبة يقتضى ان تقاس شدة العقوبة وجسامة الجريمة وقد يصل التماثل بين  الفعل ورد الفعل الى تطابق فى النوع والقدر وهذة هى فكرة القصاص التى  تبنتها الشريعة الاسلامية كعقوبة فى الجرائم بالاعتداء العمد على النفس  والجسم فمن قتل عمدا يقتل ومن جرحا عمدا يجرح (العين بالعين والسن بالسن )  كما يترجم ذات الفكرة لجؤالقوانين الى العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة  والمصادرة ) وفى الجرائم التى يستهدف منها الجانى الاثراء غير الشروع وقد  يكون التماثل بين اذى الجريمة وايلام العقوبة فى القدر فقط مع الاختلاف فلا  النوم
(ب) الردع:(ا)  ردع خاص حيث تؤدى العقوبة دورا هاما فى الحيلولة دون المحكوم علية والعودة  الى الجريمة وهذا ما يسمى بالردع الخاص (ب) الردع العام انها تلعب دورا  تهديديا بالنسبة للناس كافة فتبعث على الخشية والتردد فى ارتكاب الجريمة من  جانب المجرمين المحتملين 
(جـ) الاصلاح:
هل يخاطب افراد المجتمع ام يخاطب شخصا مجرم ؟
انة يخاطب شخصا مجرم يخلص فى احترام النظام القانونى لل مجتمع .
(د) الاستئصال :عقوبته هي الاعدام والهدف منها هى الاستئصال من ارتكب من جرائم يدل على انة الحل الوحيد لة هو استئصالة من المجتمع اى الاعدام 

ثانياً: التدابير الاحترازية :- 
1- تعريف التدابير الإحترازية :هى مجموعة من الاجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة فى المستقبل 
2- أنواع التدابير: (ا) من  حيث موضوع التدبير قد يوجة الى شخص المحكوم علية قد ينصب على شئ متعلق بة  مثال (مراقبة الشرطة والايداع فى مؤسسة علاجيةوهى التى توجة الى شخص محكوم  علية واغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر وهى المصادرة ) (ب) من حيث طبيعة التدبير  ووسيلتة حيث هناك تدابير اصلاحية تطبق على الااحداث كالايداع فى مؤسسة  للرعاية الاجتماعية والتدابير العلاجية كايداع المجانين ومن فى حكمهم من  الشواذ فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (جـ) من حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبة 1-  تدابير تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل اعتقال المجرمين معتادى الاجرام 2- تدابير لا  تجتمع مع العقوبة مثل ايداع المجنون فى مستشفى الامراض العقلية (د) من حيث  سلطة القاضى فى توقيع التدبير حيث يقوم القاضى باتخاذ التدابير قد يكون  طابعا وجوبيا وفى ذلك الحالة يتم مصادرة المخدرات وادامها والتخلص منها 
3- شروط تطبيق التدابير الإحترازية:
(أ) سبق ارتكاب جريمة اى ان الشخص الذى يطبق علية التدبير  البعض من الفقة يراو سبق حدوث الجريمة والبعض الاخر لا يرى ذلك اذا توافر  فى شخص العوامل الاجرامية يتم توقيع الجريمة (ب) الخطورة الاجرامية هى  احتمال ارتكاب جريمة فى المستقبل وذلك اذا توافر مجموعة من العوامل سواء  كانت بئية او شخصية 
4-الأحكام الموضوعية والإجرائية 
(ا)الاحكام الموضوعية : 
(1) تخضع التدابير الاحترازية المبدا الشرعية اى لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء على قانون 
2-تستهدف التدابير مواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاء عليها 
3- لامجال لاعمال نظرية الظروف المخففة فى تطبيق التدابير لارتباطها بايلام العقوبة 
4- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببراءة المتهم 
5- ان التدبير لا يعد ثابقة فى العود والعود هو ان يعود الجانى لى ارتكاب الجريمة 
(ب) الاحكام الاجرائية : 
1- تخضع التدابير كا العقوبات لمبداء التدخل القضائى 
2- اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية الشخص 
3- الحضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة تتمثل فى معاونة القاضى فى القوف على مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها 
4- يجب تقييد علانية الجلسة عندما يتعلق الامر بالمتهم او بالتعرض الى خلل فى شخصية 
5- تنفذ التدابير فور نطق بها اى ولو كان الحكم قابلا للاستئناف 
6- لا ينقض التدبير بالتقادم ولا بالعفو

ثالثاً: أوجه الشبه و أوجه اختلاف:-*أوجه الشبه :-* 
1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية
*أوجه الإختلاف :-*
1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق  الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء  على الخطورة الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب  جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة  ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة الجريمة على مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى:  وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا  واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس أو الغرامة) بينما يتمثل التفريد القضائى: فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى: فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم الجنائى

الاسم:ساره محمد ابراهيم عبدالرحمن

----------


## اسراء العزازى

قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير موضحا الفرق بينهما واوجه الشبه؟
العقوبات:"
* تعريف:
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
2/ التدابير الوقائية:
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## بسمه شوقي

قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير موضحا الفرق بينهما واوجه الشبه؟
العقوبات:"
* تعريف:
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
2/ التدابير الوقائية:
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## Amr.Gomaa

يا شباب بالنسبة للسوال اللى حضرتكوا عمالين تفننوا فية وكل واحد ياخدة كوبى ويغير فية شوية كلام بمزاجة وبينسبة ف الاخر لية الاجابة على السوال سهلة نسيبا من الكلام اللى حضارتكوا نازلين تكتبوا فية ولا انتوا عارفين بتكتبوا اية اساسا 
اولا اجابة السوال دا سهلة نسبيا وبتتوقف على قارن بين اوجة الشبة والاختلاف بين التدابير والعقوبات مش لازم حضارتكوا تعرفوا التدابير والعقوبات 
 :Glasses: وشكرا :Glasses:

----------


## nourhan hosni

_نورهان حسنى محمد منير
_
قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحاً أوجه الشبه والإختلاف بين كلاً منهما ؟

 أوجه الشبه و أوجه اختلاف:-
*أوجه الشبه :-* 
1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية
*أوجه الإختلاف :-*
1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق  الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء  على الخطورة الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب  جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة  ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة الجريمة على مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى:وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا  واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس أو الغرامة) بينما يتمثل التفريد القضائى: فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى: فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم الجنائى

عمل الطالبه \ نورهان حسنى محمد منير حسن

----------


## nourhan hosni

قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحاً أوجه الشبه والإختلاف بين كلاً منهما ؟

أوجه الشبه و أوجه اختلاف:-*
أوجه الشبه :-*  
  1- ان العقوبة والتدابير تخضع لمبدا الشرعية 
2- ان العقوبة والتدابير يجب التدخل القضائى التوقيع اى منهما 
3- ان غايتهم واحدة فى مكافحة الظهرة الاجرامية 
*    أوجه الإختلاف :-*

1- حيث اغراض العقوبة تتمثل فى تحقيق  الردع العام والردع الخاص والعدالة على حين غرض التدابير ينحصر فى القضاء  على الخطورة الاجرامية 
2- فى العقوبة يكون الالم بها مقصود انما فى التدابير الاحترازية يكون الالم بها غير مقصود 
3- تتميز العقوبة عن التدابير الاحترازية التى يفترض توقيعة عن ارتكاب  جريمة الى ان تحديدة منوط الدرجة الخطورة الاجرامية واليس بجسامة الجريمة  ويقتصر تحديد العقوبة طبقا للجاسمة الجريمة على مرحلتى التفريد التشريعى:وهو تقرير موانع عقاب او اعزار مخففة للعقوبة وكذالك تقرير بين حدى ادنا  واقصى او بالخيار بين عقوبتى (الحبس أو الغرامة) بينما يتمثل التفريد القضائى: فى قيام القاضى بوضع التفريد التشريعى موضع التطبيق فى كل حالة حدا اما فى مرحلة التفريد التنفيذى: فيعتد معيار الخطورة الاجرامية واعتبارات التئهيل 
4- فالتدابير بواجة الخطورة الاجرامية على حين ان العقوبة تجازى الاثم الجنائى

عمل الطالب / محمود احمد طه

----------


## HASSAN D.A.G

لو سمحتى يادكتوره هوه من شروط اتخاذ التدابير الخطوره الاجراميه أو احتمال ارتكاب جريمه فى المستقبل طيب دا مش يتعارض مع مبدأ الشرعيه الجنائيه

----------


## جاسر

في سجون البرازيل..
مطالعة كتاب مقابل خصم أربعة أيام من العقوبة !

تعتزم البرازيل تقديم طريقة جديدة لنزلاء سجونها الاتحادية المكتظة من أجل تخفيف مدة عقوبتهم من خلال خصم أربعة أيام من مدة العقوبة مقابل كل كتاب يطالعونه.

وأعلنت الحكومة أن النزلاء في أربعة سجون اتحادية تضم بعضا من أعتى المجرمين في البرازيل ستتاح لهم قراءة ما يصل إلى 12 عملا في الآداب والعلوم والفلسفة والكلاسيكيات لخفض مدة أقصاها 48 يوما من مدة عقوبتهم كل عام.
وقال بيان نشر في الجريدة الرسمية يوم الاثنين إن السجناء سيكون لديهم ما يصل إلى اربعة اسابيع لقراءة كل كتاب وكتابة مقال يجب أن "يستخدم الفقرات بشكل سليم وأن يخلو من الاخطاء ويستخدم الهوامش ويكون واضحا."
وستقرر لجنة خاصة أي السجناء يمكنهم المشاركة في برنامج اطلق عليه اسم "الخلاص بالقراءة".
وقال المحامي اندريه كهدي من ساو باولو والذي يشرف على مشروع التبرع بكتب للسجون "يمكن لأي شخص أن يغادر السجن وهو أكثر استنارة وبرؤية أوسع للعالم."

أ ف ب- برازيليا
الثلاثاء 26/06/2012

----------


## benha

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## haidy hasaan

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

